# Grosse perte d'autonomie sur iPad mini



## oupsman (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

d'autres ont peut être noté le même problème, mais depuis la mise à jour en iOS 7.1, mon iPad mini 4G (premier du nom) ne tient que 2 jours après une charge complète. 

Après la mise à jour en iOS 7.1, les services d'arrière plan ont tous été réactivés (j'ai noté le même comportement sur mon 5s). La désactivation des services inutiles n'a pas changé grand chose, je dois toujours recharger mon iPad tous les jours. 

J'ai fait un test hier, en "oubliant" de réactiver la 4G après un redémarrage : l'iPad était à 86% de batterie ce matin, il est maintenant à 85%.

Je précise que je suis chez Orange (avec le multisim de mon forfait)

Est-ce que d'autres ont noté le même comportement ?


----------



## Loscyde (1 Avril 2014)

oupsman a dit:


> J'ai fait un test hier, en "oubliant" de réactiver la 4G après un redémarrage : l'iPad était à 86% de batterie ce matin, il est maintenant à 85%.




Je présume qu'il y a une erreur quelque part non ? Perdre 1% de batterie dans la journée, même en veille, c'est loin d'être inquiétant. Ou alors tu veux dire que le niveau de batterie diminue beaucoup plus vite qu'avant si la 4G est activée ?

Tu précises que tu ne tiens plus que deux jours, mais avec le même usage, tu tenais combien de temps avant ?

Sinon je n'ai pas d'iPad Mini 4G mais iOS 7.1 a globalement la tendance à diminuer l'autonomie de la batterie sur la plupart des appareils, par rapport à iOS 7.0.


----------

